# Brushtail possum



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there

Have been looking into possums quite a bit and an not trapping feeling all that excited about the 2 species you hear about all the time (virginia and short tail) but have absolutely become obsessed with the brushtail possum (Trichosurus vulpecula)

My first question is are these in the uk? And obviously depending on the answer to my first question, are there any breeders and or keepers with any experience with this species?
Also last question, any ideas on the price of these?

Mat.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I suggest you contact Michelle AKA Raccoonsrule as she had one advertised for sale a while back - so yes they are in the UK.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok great. I will pm her. 
Thanks 
Mat.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

As above but just so you know Virginia and Short tailed are not possums they are opossums....completely different.

Brushtail possums are extremely expensive (talking thousands) and as mentioned above Michelle had a tame boy for sale maybe 5 months ago. Also Simon's Rodent's had some on their list only last month.

Kelly


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry yes I did know that Virginia and short tails' are opossums not possums it's just I'm used to how they are pronunced which is possum, without the o. Confusing I know!! I blame sir Joseph banks. Lol.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah I kinda though that but some people assume they are the same thing...I have everyone always saying but aren't they from Australia when I am talking about my V.Opossum lol


----------

